

SEED Engineering – Our Stack (YC W15) - btmerr
https://medium.com/@seed/seed-engineering-our-stack-f72a9079a6b8

======
btmerr
SEED is a new online bank for small business. We've written about our approach
to engineering and the tech we use in our latest blog post. Check it out, and
if you have any questions for us we'll be here all day.

